
Modern Ways to Use C++ in JavaScript - maga
https://medium.com/@zandaqo/javascript-c-modern-ways-to-use-c-in-javascript-projects-a19003c5a9ff
======
flavio81
I do have experience with projects under C++ and Javascript. C++ is the very
definition of "jumping the shark" in programming languages, and Javascript has
a mess of an ecosystem and requires all sorts of toolings and libs to obtain
what other platforms give you from the start.

So what the article tells me is that, for server programming, now I can use 2
of the 3 programming languages I hate the most at the same time!! -- in the
name of performance.

If i wanted to get solid high performance computing while having lots of
libraries at hand, i'd rather use Java and run under the latest JVM...
(Although that is akin to strapping myself to a programming flexibility
straightjacket.)

It's 2017 and we should move on to better platforms. Rust is liberating us
from C++. WebAssembly is going to liberate us from Javascript. Embrace them.
For server side, there's no reason to use Node.js if one is looking for high
performance, to be honest. Event-loop facilities exist on all mainstream
programming languages, by the way.

